# Pax ordered X, extorted for XL



## PilotInSac (Apr 14, 2019)

second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.

I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.

I confirm name, then 4 passengers get in... I start trip on app, and before I put vehicle in gear, a 5th passenger gets in.

I tell them that they ordered an uberX, which is for up to 4 passengers, that they need to order an uberXL for 5 passengers.
one passenger tells me he's an uber driver as well, and that if I take all 5, they'll give me a "fat cash tip", or else they'll give me a 1-star rating.

Since I already started the ride, and it's only about 10 blocks, I gave in to their threat (maybe my greed too, meh).

When we get to the destination, they get out, but one stays in and tells me if I dont give them 5 stars, they'll give me a 1-star, so again, I gave in to them.
After I gave them the 5star, they laughed, and walked onto the restaurant without the promised tip (duh, only an idiot would have thought they'd follow through, right?)

At this point I'm pissed, so I park and walk in behind them, and ask them if they're going to leave me hanging like that. again they laugh and tell me to **** off.
At this point I tell them I'm going to contact uber and report them, and leave.

I do one more short trip, then head home.
I fill out the problem-with-passenger page, and tell the story.

30 minutes later, I get a message from uber that these drunk asshats had reported ME for being under the influence, and my account is on hold for 48 hours pending investigation.

At this point I call support, explain what happened, confirmed it was the same pax that I'd reported already for feedback extortion, and she tells me this same uberX-uberXL extortion has been reported recently by other drivers, but that my account and driving privileges are still on hold pending a minimum of 48 hours to investigate.

I know I screwed up a couple of ways here, should have just cancelled the ride when 5 tried to get in (the 3 guys in the group WERE intimidating, though)
and I definitely shouldn't have followed them in to the destination, and letting them know I was going to contact uber was just dumb if me, too!

Has this happened to anyone else? (the uberX-uberXL part)


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

wow some people are really truly assholes


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I would not have opened the doors until they payed up in cash.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


I do just X now but used to do X/XL with a van. This is a common occurrence and there is an easy way to avoid these problems. Just do the ride and at the end report the problem with the ride that it should have been XL as they had 5 people and Uber will adjust the fare to XL rate. Problem solved.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

You started the trip. You saw where they were going (it was short). An XL upgrade wouldn't have paid much more. A fat tip makes no sense and is likely a lie (it was) 

Drive 10 feet.
Hit "end trip for ******Nozzle"
App will ask if you want to cancel trip.
Yes.
No ding to your rating and assholes can wait for another ride.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I do just X now but used to do X/XL with a van. This is a common occurrence and there is an easy way to avoid these problems. Just do the ride and at the end report the problem with the ride that it should have been XL as they had 5 people and Uber will adjust the fare to XL rate. Problem solved.


^ This, I've only been driving Fubar ~ 8 wks; but after reading about this on here, I have upgraded on the app myself at least 3 times, and w/i hours, got the XL fare. 
I think all 3 times I informed the riders I was going to do this as well, but the advice is not to even mention it though, and just do it. Not once did Fubar reply ask, did you inform the driver? So next time I probably won't even mention it, take the xtra passengers, and put in the upgrade.

I hope you get reactivated soon, extortion sux.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Call the cops. Extortion is a crime.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

what does "@@@@@@Nozzle" mean?
please and thank you


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Call the cops. Extortion is a crime.


??????????


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Call the cops. Extortion is a crime.


Cops won't take action on that - at least not here in Upstate NY. They will say it's a civil matter and not take action. I'm not saying it's correct; I am just saying what would happen.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> ??????????


I know, but it would be worth the price of admission to see the look on these idiots faces when you walked in with a cop.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Stop running after cash. Just follow the rules. You Supposed to cancel if you didn't. like. Uber jerks knows how many seats you have. They never care of the drivers ...their interest are to take their cut ... You just empower UBER to trate you as disposable garbage that's why you got disconnected. ... Next time cancel the ride for anything you not like before pax are in the car....


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

rookie errors


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Should have waited out the timer while calling the police. Do you not have a dashcam? You can still have them charged with extortion if you have the footage.

"*Extortion* is a serious *criminal offence* with a maximum penalty of imprisonment for life. However, many people don't realize how broad the *offence* of *extortion* is, and assume it is only committed by violent actions such as pointing a gun to someone's head and asking them to do something such as pay a drug debt. "


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LOL!

they played you like a well tuned piano :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

There is this thing called the "*EJECT**" *button. you should use it every now and then. In your situation, when the fifth weasel hopped in. 

And STOP people! This isn't extortion. Crack open a law book.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PilotInSac said:


> I tell them that they ordered an uberX, which is for up to 4 passengers, that they need to order an uberXL for 5 passengers.one passenger tells me he's an uber driver as well, and that if I take all 5, they'll give me a "fat cash tip", or else they'll give me a 1-star rating.


Four people board.

"Do we have everyone?"

If "yes", lock doors, open trip. If "no" cancel trip, "Too Many Riders", invite customers to leave. If they balk, pick up telephone, call 911.

What is sad is that you could not have demanded to see the long green before you moved the vehicle. When they complain, there is a check box for "driver demanded cash". These [rectal apertures] would have checked it. At best, Uber would take the amount out of your hide and send you a nastygram warning you never to do that again. At worst, it would be de-activation, no questions asked.



PilotInSac said:


> When we get to the destination, they get out, but one stays in and tells me if I dont give them 5 stars, they'll give me a 1-star, so again, I gave in to them.


You have made one mistake, already. Do not compound it by making more. Tell the passenger remaining that the ride has ended and he may now leave the vehicle. Remind him that how the driver rates is the driver's business. If he balks, pick up telephone and call 911.

People who say and do things such as what you described are going to one-star you anyhow.



PilotInSac said:


> After I gave them the 5star, they laughed, and walked onto the restaurant without the promised tip


I am surprised that they did not trash your car, kick your seats and slam your doors.



PilotInSac said:


> At this point I'm pissed, so I park and walk in behind them, and ask them if they're going to leave me hanging like that. again they laugh and tell me to @@@@ off.


You let your anger get the better of you. You made a bad situation worse then made a worse situation the worst.

I got hustled like that---ONCE. That was all that it took. I was angry, as well, but let it go. It never happened again. Any time that a customer asked for something outrageous, I simply declined. When they made all of these promises, I simply told them that I had heard it all before and it never made it to reality. Even in the cab, if you demand a tip, the customer will state that you tried to overcharge him. In recent years, thanks to a cab-driver hating Chair and hotel and restaurant representatives on the then-Taxicab Commission, they made a rule that prohibited drivers from asking for a tip. Even before that rule, though, I figured out pretty quickly what [rectal apertures] who make outrageous demands do.

You tell them that _it ain't happ'nin'_ and ask them what they want. If they repeat their demand, you invite them to leave. If they balk, do not argue, do not threaten, simply pick up the telephone, call 911, inform the call taker that you have unruly passengers who are refusing to leave your vehicle.

Understand this: you were in the right and these were [rectal apertures]. Unfortunately, only most of us and you will see it that way. Sadly, we _ain't_ the one that you must convince. Those whom you must convince are those who see it only the customer's way.



PilotInSac said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? (the uberX-uberXL part)


I do not drive XL, so what you describe has not happened to me. Despite that, I have had many outrageous demands from customers coupled with offers of outlandish remuneration. Unless it is shoved in my nose unbidden, I decline every time. The one exception might be where the customer asks something similar to "will X dollars get me this?" Those people, as a rule, will come across IMMEDIATELY once you answer in the affirmative. For those who do not, a stare is all that it takes to get it out of the wallet. To the one or two who have said "allright, I'll get it to you when we get there", I simply tell them never to mind, I am not interested any more.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Should have waited out the timer while calling the police. Do you not have a dashcam? You can still have them charged with extortion if you have the footage.
> 
> "*Extortion* is a serious *criminal offence* with a maximum penalty of imprisonment for life. However, many people don't realize how broad the *offence* of *extortion* is, and assume it is only committed by violent actions such as pointing a gun to someone's head and asking them to do something such as pay a drug debt. "


The company it it's self criminals. They bribery and corupt every one are in their way. ...your leadership are controlled by all of this mega corporation. ...when you intend to say something your words are like dust in the wind ....


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry you had to deal with this scum. We all have to learn on the job so to speak. Lots of rookie mistakes to correct here, but it's how you learn.

- It is a good rule of thumb to not start the ride until all riders are in.
- As long as you don't move the car very far, ending the trip almost always results in the trip not being long enough and asks if you'd like to cancel which won't allow them to rate
- If any rider threatened me like that (it's never happened yet) the ride would be over regardless. 1 star and immediately go offline and report to Uber as the first to report seems to matter.
- Promises of tips are just that: promises. And anyone who uses the phrase "fat tip" is 100% a liar and a ****** to boot
- If you are worried or intimidated by riders, have some strategy and self-defense item for absolute worst case scenarios. 
- Upgrading an X ride to XL with Uber (not Lyft) is as "simple" as sending a message to support. This only applies to XL vehicles if not obvious
- You very rarely should get out of your vehicle in this gig. There are exceptions but it is a good rule of thumb. Avoid escalating
- 2 way dash cam: a little public shaming would be good for intimidating thugs such as these should you be deactivated by their lies


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Texan said:


> ^ This, I've only been driving Fubar ~ 8 wks; but after reading about this on here, I have upgraded on the app myself at least 3 times, and w/i hours, got the XL fare.
> I think all 3 times I informed the riders I was going to do this as well, but the advice is not to even mention it though, and just do it. Not once did Fubar reply ask, did you inform the driver? So next time I probably won't even mention it, take the xtra passengers, and put in the upgrade.
> 
> I hope you get reactivated soon, extortion sux.


Yes, no need to mention it because every time I looked only my money was adjusted. They never went back and charged the rider anyway.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

LAWeasel said:


> You started the trip. You saw where they were going (it was short). An XL upgrade wouldn't have paid much more. A fat tip makes no sense and is likely a lie (it was)
> 
> Drive 10 feet.
> Hit "end trip for @@@@@@Nozzle"
> ...


You don't even have to drive 10 ft. You can cancel right away anyway. Just end the trip and it'll ask if you want to cancel. If your spidey sense starts acting up it's best to cancel.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> You started the trip. You saw where they were going (it was short). An XL upgrade wouldn't have paid much more. A fat tip makes no sense and is likely a lie (it was)
> 
> Drive 10 feet.
> Hit "end trip for @@@@@@Nozzle"
> ...


Even if the ride is cancelled, the shitheads can still report the driver as being drunk.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Even if the ride is cancelled, the shitheads can still report the driver as being drunk.


Yeah and the 48-hour quote-unquote investigation. Is like OJ looking for the real killer. It's just a clock that they wait out and then you're reactivated unless you called them about the situation slurring your speech and acting drunk. Also dash cam video is super helpful. Everybody should have at least one.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If anyone ever threatens you with a 1 Star drive away

If it happens in the middle of the trip even better just pull over and kick them out. 

If they refuse to get out that's even better just make a uturn and drive in the opposite direction, they will get out lol

I earn my 1 stars lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Upgrading an X ride to XL with Uber (not Lyft) is as "simple" as sending a message to support. This only applies to XL vehicles if not obvious


Easy as pie, actually it's easier than pie. 
Have you ever tried to make a pie crust or a meringue? :cafe:

Send message to support in app telling them what happened, usually adjusted within 12 hours.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

It sounds a little crazy, but I would have made a tiny scratch on my arm and immediately called 911 and head toward nearest police station report that they attacked you during ride. Hopefully not only taking revenge but most likely could have ruined their future life by introducing a felony in their record. Not to mention that you should have made sure your dash cam was off entire trip.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

OP is a good ant. He let someone get into his car AFTER he started the trip. He let someone threaten him with a bad rating AND still took them to their destination. He let someone promise him a cash tip BUT didnt ask for it up front.

This whole situation could have been avoided by simply putting in for a fare adjustment BUT he chose to go the hard way.

No mention of dashcam footage either, hence why account is suspended.

OP, your a good ant.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Cops won't take action on that - at least not here in Upstate NY. They will say it's a civil matter and not take action. I'm not saying it's correct; I am just saying what would happen.


seems like theft of services is a chargeable crime though.



Merc7186 said:


> OP is a good ant. He let someone get into his car AFTER he started the trip. He let someone threaten him with a bad rating AND still took them to their destination. He let someone promise him a cash tip BUT didnt ask for it up front.
> 
> This whole situation could have been avoided by simply putting in for a fare adjustment BUT he chose to go the hard way.
> 
> ...


dashcam wouldn't have made any difference. It it ever really does unless you are attacked then they can put it on the news. That's probably the only time uber ever sees it...



Nats121 said:


> Even if the ride is cancelled, the shitheads can still report the driver as being drunk.


they sure knew exactly how to screw him..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

From reading the r/s forum for awhile and just recently started r/s, it is despicable how these thugs can make false accusations, which affects the drivers ability to make money.

If customers tell U/L they think the driver has been drinking, then these companies should send a driver to get alcohol testing done within x number of hours. If driver declines, then account could be suspended, pending investigation. If tests are negative, then customers should be charged for the test.

That would stop the majority of these false claims for a refund or to be spiteful, as the case here. But for these customers to take the customers word with no proof is disheartening and disgusting.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Why would anyone order an x when they have 5 people? Chances are an x is only going to have 4 seats.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

mmn said:


> Why would anyone order an x when they have 5 people? Chances are an x is only going to have 4 seats.


I am thinking they kept cancelling rides until a driver with an SUV accepted.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm glad you shared your story. You know you messed up. We all have. What's important is you learn lessons that ultimately make you a smarter driver. I know I've learned.

The one thing that's out of our hands is a rider reporting you impaired in order to get a free ride. It's happened to me. I can guess exactly who did it, and their group couldn't have been more friendly in my car. But they didn't want to pay, so I got a time out.

I hope the Ride Share companies keep track of how many times riders report drivers....especially if the result is a refund or a driver time out.
They can't be too idiotic to understand that these scams are costing them a lot of money. Can they?


----------



## PilotInSac (Apr 14, 2019)

like I said on my original post, I know I messed up in a few ways. I was simply starting this thread to see if this is a common scam, since the support person I talked to mentioned they've had multiple similar complaints.

I have a forward facing dashcam, no cabin video, just audio, and I offered to share with uber, but they have not asked to see it.

as for some other issues:
It is a crime in California, falls under "defrauding an innkeeper", I believe, just like a dine-and-dash st a restaurant or skipping out on a hotel bill or going to see a second movie on a theater after you watch the first one. that being said, at 210 AM in downtown Sacramento, the cops are too busy to respond to something this small.

I have considered suing in small claims court for defamation or slander, since this case has clear intent to damage my reputation. almost impossible to prove, though... the audio from my dashcam was garbahe.
In honesty though, its not worth the time and hassle. it would be SO SATISFYING, THOUGH!

as I said, my greed probably played a sizable role in my being scammed, almost all cons rely on the greed of the person being scammed. there was a $9 minimum surge at the time I accepted the ride, so that's my fault for accepting. $9 on a $3 fair was too tempting. 

I never lock doors when rides begin, it honestly scares some pax, especially given recent events.

I'm not a noob, I've got 1180 rides at this point, and my rating has hovered around 4.95 stars since I started driving 15 months ago (this is a side gig for me)

I've been fortunate in that time, no vomit, no messes that required cleaning, only one person I've ever had to kick out... tons of great passengers and experiences. I worked as a bartender for years, so I have no problem with drunks, they're typically easy to manage for me. I like driving weekend nights.

Dashcam: I'm shopping for the best deal on a two-cam unit that records inside and out following this incident.

And, again, I know I should not have followed them in. dumbass move.

As for being an "ant" as one totally useless poster put it, I've had 99% good experiences, good tips, and good passengers, and I actually really enjoy driving for uber... last night over 5 hours, I averaged $30 hour after expenses... perfectly content with that amount for what I did ti earn it, minus the one load of rectal orrifices.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> It sounds a little crazy, but I would have made a tiny scratch on my arm and immediately called 911 and head toward nearest police station report that they attacked you during ride. Hopefully not only taking revenge but most likely could have ruined their future life by introducing a felony in their record. Not to mention that you should have made sure your dash cam was off entire trip.


Filing a false police report? I don't think so.:confusion: The record possibly showing a felony might be your own.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Filing a false police report? I don't think so.:confusion: The record possibly showing a felony might be your own.


I don't know. Just came to my mind to maximize the hurt to those pax. I deeply want those pax to be hurt as much as possible


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> they'll give me a "fat cash tip"


I've heard this multiple times, I've also hear "you're missing out on a BIG tip" I always reply something like "you ordered an uberX to save $4 I dont see your kind as big tippers"


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


dashcam to protect yourself? didn't think so.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Best thing would have been just call support after the ride, but support lately has been giving me a line about not being able to upgrade the fare. I had a pool ride and three pax appeared. I do the ride anyway, but support was rigid. I checked the ride stats, and they lost almost two dollars on the run, so i just let it go.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I would not have opened the doors until they payed up in cash.


About 2 months ago I was in a similar situation. They offered me a C note or his girl rides topless..... I took the C note. Was only .6 of a mile.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> If they refuse to get out that's even better just make a uturn and drive in the opposite direction, they will get out lol


Be careful of doing that; you could get hit with an abduction charge. Ask me how I know this.



mmn said:


> Why would anyone order an x when they have 5 people? Chances are an x is only going to have 4 seats.


People try to klown kar all the time.



Bbonez said:


> I've also hear "you're missing out on a BIG tip" I always reply something like "you ordered an uberX to save $4 I dont see your kind as big tippers"


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



teh744 said:


> similar situation. They offered me a C note or his girl rides topless..... I took the C note


You did the smart thing.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

If a pax threatens me with ANYTHING untoward, the ride ends immediately. I don't care about ratings. My safety and security come first.

Having a dash cam helps, but also having a plan is even more vital. General James Mattis spelled it out. You have to be prepared to do what is necessary.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Anytime you have passengers who want to overload your vehicle my experience has taught me it's always a short trip. So with that said, either request fare adjustment afterwards, or simply refuse service to the paxholes and collect cancel fee. Yup, rookie mistakes that we have all made in the past.



PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


....and a reminder of why I do not drive past 6pm!


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


 Any problem you need to call and report right away . Don't email , call .


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Be careful of doing that; you could get hit with an abduction charge. Ask me how I know this.


Nah... "They were holding me hostage in my own car... didn't know what to do so started heading toward a police station."


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Avoid drama at all times. If you can not tell someone you do not want in your car to get out, quit.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


You could sue them(or Drag Uber too) for losing your daily income for 48 hrs. Small claim and judge would favor your claim. Make sure to take DUI test with cop first.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Four people board.
> 
> "Do we have everyone?"
> 
> ...


Can you give examples these outrageous demands?


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

TomH said:


> Avoid drama at all times. If you can not tell someone you do not want in your car to get out, quit.


You missed the post below describing a solution After pax being asked to get out but refusing. This was followed with a warning of a risk of an abduction charge. If you read page two, it might make more sense to you.


Kodyhead said:


> If they refuse to get out that's even better just make a uturn and drive in the opposite direction, they will get out


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

@PilotInSac
This dual dash cam could be your needs. I am using this one now.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JNDRZPR/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> I'm glad you shared your story. You know you messed up. We all have. What's important is you learn lessons that ultimately make you a smarter driver. I know I've learned.
> 
> The one thing that's out of our hands is a rider reporting you impaired in order to get a free ride. It's happened to me. I can guess exactly who did it, and their group couldn't have been more friendly in my car. But they didn't want to pay, so I got a time out.
> 
> ...


I imagine they've noted it and begun ignoring 99% of cry-outs based on my personal experience with the app.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

PilotInSac said:


> like I said on my original post, I know I messed up in a few ways. I was simply starting this thread to see if this is a common scam, since the support person I talked to mentioned they've had multiple similar complaints.
> 
> I have a forward facing dashcam, no cabin video, just audio, and I offered to share with uber, but they have not asked to see it.
> 
> ...


Mistakes happen...
welcome to the human race. 
Knowing this could have been handled better, is what's most important.
We've ALL had experiences we'd like to do over. It's not the end of the ?.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

You have their address don’t you?... actively participating in Karma is a thing. J/k... but a girl can dream lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> If anyone ever threatens you with a 1 Star drive away
> 
> If it happens in the middle of the trip even better just pull over and kick them out.
> 
> ...


When pax thinks they're threatening me about a low rating? Before they can finish their bs, I've cxl'd ride.
I will not drive an pax hole that attempts to intimidate me.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Typical of trust fund babies to bully someone who actually works to make a buck. 

Not much you could do. I have had to once say something like this. 

“Seems we have a dispute here, maybe the Police should get involved to straighten this whole thing out”

They relented before the call was made, but my thought was at least the call would be logged in and what drunk calls for police assistance?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

We're so much more at a disadvantage once someone gets in the car. People are a bit unnerved that we're having a conversation with the doors locked.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

IR12 said:


> When pax thinks they're threatening me about a low rating? Before they can finish their bs, I've cxl'd ride.
> I will not drive an pax hole that attempts to intimidate me.


Thread starter claimed the rider threatened with a 1 star

Back to the thread I have gone through this enough and they all basically went the same way. Paxhole is hoping that you'll physically remove them from the car thinking they have leverage on you.

You simply take that away by driving in the opposite direction and tell them over and over again they can get out at anytime. I assure you after a few miles they know they got nothing and I forgot to add after they get out they always leave the door open in desperation to annoy you as I gun the gas pedal and the door will slam shut itself lol.

They can leave the car anytime they want to all they have to do is ask and there is no evidence of abduction based off the GPS. It is simply a ride that went sour, ride is canceled, rider refuses to get out.



BigRedDriver said:


> Typical of trust fund babies to bully someone who actually works to make a buck.
> 
> Not much you could do. I have had to once say something like this.
> 
> ...


I've done this too and most likely what will happen is they will call your bluff and you will have to call the cops for real and when they show up all they will do is diffuse everything peacefully. But I've read other stories if the rider still doesn't want to leave the car the police are just going to stall and waste more time

Also it is very important to complain to uber from the drivers side right away


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Technically it is theft of services. Sue him.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Also If they claim the area is unsafe, which in my case was an affluent area lol just tell them that is fine we will keep driving further away and let me know when you find a location you are comfortable with lol


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I usually just skim through these and don't really reply, BUT I've seen so many of these pop up (48 hr investigation imparement crap). As someone already mentioned, if you are going to be taken off the road, UBER grow some balls and tell the complainer that they will be charged for the drug test if it comes back negative (did they still want to continue)? If yes, have you report to nearest hosiptal/clinic within 24hrs. This is some people's livelihood, and small claims is where I'd go. I meantion this all the time, I've had to file on companies, landlord, etc. It's very easy and after the parties are summoned, it usually never ends up in court. There needs to be more protection for drivers not just "lessons learned" bs. Uber needs sued for this too, for not actually following through with "investigation s". I'm very sorry there are people like this, I'm actually quite furious on this one. Only because that guy is still doing this.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I do uber XL too. I’m lucky that my third row seats fold into the floor so if they are not up it looks like a 5 seater. I’ve rocked up to places to pick up 4 people and they naturally assume because it’s a big car it has 7 seats and ask if it’s a 7 seater and if they can fit 2 more in. I told them no if you need to fit six you need to order a XL They accept that it’s just a 5 seater and off we go. If you can keep your third row seats hidden then do so until you get xl, will save you getting people trying to get a cheap ride


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Can you give examples these outrageous demands?


Klown kar
Run red lights (even when nastycam present)
Turn right-on-red where it says NO TURN ON RED
Pet sit
Babysit
Speed (even when nastycam present or where police are known to set up frequent speed traps)
Wait an inordinate amount of time.
Wait in NO STANDING [IN RUSH HOUR] zones
Wait a long time in those zones
Wait without getting paid.
Allow eating a loaded burrito in the car
Allow consumption of alcohol in the car
Allow use of illegal drugs in the car.
Allow a "Close Encounter of the Best Kind" in the car
Block narrow street while waiting
Fail to yield to a pedestrian with a WALK signal in his favour.
Allow filthy items in car.
Allow an unleashed Doberman in the car
Transport someone's blind drunk friend or customer in the car unaccompanied.
Haul someone for free
Change a light bulb
Be a mannequin
Give them a cigaret (back when I smoked. Anyone who asked for a cigaret was GUARANTEED to be trouble--even if only minor.)
Buy illegal drugs
Play procurer
Buy alcohol (illegal in Commonwealth of Virginia and anywhere for under age)
Take them for drive-through and pay for it (they will "put it on the card at the end"--I have accepted cards in the cab for years).
Not pick up additional customers (back in the Zone days in the cab and currently on U-Pool/Lyft Shared).
Come back to their residence and collect my fare to-morrow (or in a couple of days, from non-regular customers)
Expecting me to accept a check they spring on me upon arrival at destination. I have an agreement with the bank: The bank does not haul passengers or make deliveries and I do not accept a check.

I do have more, if you need them.


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

First mistake is caring about a rating....


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I do just X now but used to do X/XL with a van. This is a common occurrence and there is an easy way to avoid these problems. Just do the ride and at the end report the problem with the ride that it should have been XL as they had 5 people and Uber will adjust the fare to XL rate. Problem solved.


Yes, this. In my city we are on the edge of a different, more expensive rate zone. So I've had people put in an address for the cheaper zone, then when it turns out they aren't there, they tell me where they really are - in the more expensive zone. So I've had to contact Uber for the adjustment.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

All you have to do in the future is advise Uber that you took more than four riders in the Uberx that you took and they will upgrade the fare to an XL. No drama whatsoever. Rate the rider 1 because as soon as they realize what you did they probably be rating you 1.

OP is the ideal Rideshare driver though. He will go far... If he doesn't get deactivated for consecutive drink driving reports that is. ?
Never advisable to be drinking on the job... No matter how depressing it maybe.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> The company it it's self criminals. They bribery and corupt every one are in their way. ...your leadership are controlled by all of this mega corporation. ...when you intend to say something your words are like dust in the wind ....


Huh?


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


This is easy. You should not have started the ride until everyone is in the car. when the 5th entered, just wait 5 minutes and cancel.Tell them next time order XL.problem solved and you protect your rating and you get a cancel fee.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Holding "stars" over your head.... Throw them out and drive away... Trust me the pax will cancel


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I do just X now but used to do X/XL with a van. This is a common occurrence and there is an easy way to avoid these problems. Just do the ride and at the end report the problem with the ride that it should have been XL as they had 5 people and Uber will adjust the fare to XL rate. Problem solved.


I do X/XL and just reporting it won't cut it. If you're in a surge situation, they pay you the non surge difference and won't pay you the surge difference, so the money difference means NOTHING if you report the XL change needed. I now just explain to them that Uber doesn't properly compensate and they'll have to leave the car. I apologize and tell them it's not about them- it's about Uber and their inability to pay. If they step in and offer a cash tip up front and pay me what I want, then I'll take them. If they don't, they have to leave the car- no exception. If I started the trip, I'll end it and take the menu option to show why the trip ended and was too short to be a trip.

If I'm driving XL, it's only because the surge is so high that the differential to drive XL is greater than driving X. X surges much higher than XL, so it makes no sense to drive XL for low or no surge. I don't let people take advantage of me just because they think they can. Paxholes have this sense of being overly entitled and Uber gives them that attitude by telling them they can get whatever they want and have us at their beck and call. It was what they built this company on. I'm not some trained monkey. I'm not going for that mess.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

My rule is anytime a pax doesn’t take no for an answer, or shows unwarranted disrespect, it is a bad omen of things to come. DONT IGNOR IT! Just cancel the ride so no 1* or complaint can be made. Make sure you have a dash cam. And call 911 if they don’t exit the car. Stay calm, and have a playbook for what you are going to do in this event.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Should have looked that last rider dead in the eyes and hit one star ?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Should of said nothing and ask uber to upgrade to an xl,ride.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kbrown said:


> I do X/XL and just reporting it won't cut it. If you're in a surge situation,


The OP says nothing about a surge situation, that is a totally different issue.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Damn, that was disappointing, I thought the story had promise......

At this point I'm pissed, so I ... _pulled out my Glock and blew their brains all over the Sizzler salad bar._


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BuckleUp said:


> Damn, that was disappointing, I thought the story had promise......
> 
> At this point I'm pissed, so I ... _pulled out my Glock and blew their brains all over the Sizzler salad bar._


As a fellow under driver I have to ask
Why didn't you offer your left overs before you killed yourself


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

if you know where they live send Mr Molotov around for a visit..


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Next time cash in hand before you leave. I have a third row too and it happens all the time. Hopefully it won't happen to you again, they were dolts for sure!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> OP is a good ant. He let someone get into his car AFTER he started the trip. He let someone threaten him with a bad rating AND still took them to their destination. He let someone promise him a cash tip BUT didnt ask for it up front.
> 
> This whole situation could have been avoided by simply putting in for a fare adjustment BUT he chose to go the hard way.
> 
> ...


Dash am is no use to Uber. It will never be looked at. You are out for 48+ without recourse.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Dash am is no use to Uber. It will never be looked at. You are out for 48+ without recourse.


Apart from that time when I got a false allegation report for sexual harassment and the investigating muppet wouldn't reactivate me without seeing my dash cam footage. Had to chuck it onto a portable hard drive and make my way to GLH for them to transmit the footage back to wherever they where investigating.

Obviously I didn't want to go through the hassle but the guy over the phone basically said it a driver said this & rider said that case. It really doesn't matter you been a "good driver" all this time. I just need proof so you can drive again. Very reluctantly I hand over my dash cam footage was suspended over six days while they "investigated." The moment the dash cam footage handed in and reviewed to my surprise they actually wanted it was reactivated 24 hours later.

The muppet at the GLH which was the head support guy said almost all drivers with these kind of false allegations get deactivated perm no warning. The dash cam saved ur a$$ have a good day.

Never ceases to surprise me the length riders will go to claim free rides. Obviously the muppets at HQ was hoping to see some pretty x rated guy on guy action & I got the feeling they were sorely disappointed when it was just a normal run of the mill trip :biggrin: Yes it was a male that made the false report. Unfortunately riders know exactly what to say and which words to say to get a refund & even getting you deactivated while doing so at the same time. Unfortunately for this rider he tried to scam the wrong driver as I record every single trip.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

But the waybill says 4 passegers on the unsurance certificate.

Id have said: if you cancel now and arrange for an excel id be happy to take you, if i get the ping. 

If i cancel, it will be because of too many passengers, then i wont take the next ping.

Again, im happy to work with you within the community guidelines. 

Then if they took option to cancel on their own, i would not have accepted.

Again, cam cam cam, and straight to greenlight with footage.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


When I did the drunk shift on UberX, if I rolled up to a group of 4 it would be an automatic cancel by me, due to the rideshare law that Dbaggery goes up by the square of the number of DBs in the group. My group limit on the drunk shift was 2. _Maybe_ 3, if they didn't look like Aholes. But never 4.

For this reason I would never do XL. The number of pax and the hours they ride are the very reasons why it's a total non-starter for me.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> The OP says nothing about a surge situation, that is a totally different issue.


I know. I'm just giving my experience when I'm in that situation during surge and during non-surge. Either way I look at it, I don't get proper compensation from Uber. The compensation is a lot worse if you are in a surge situation, so you should absolutely NOT cave if you get 5 people trying to get in your X car. That's a big fat NO effin way.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Honestly, I'm really disappointed of you. How much of a naive person do you have to be do let your customers run your business?

You should've hand over your car keys and tell them to take it as a gift at this point.

Never forget this. Don't let any pax boss you around like that. Cancel immediately next time. No one fare is enough to buy your dignity.

I've cancelled many XL rides that pax try to come in 8 people. I also cancel if they try to ask for Aux and if they still argue with me after I say no. I don't argue. I cancel.

When you cancel a ride, they can't rate you. Don't fall in the trap if they ever threaten you such rating BS.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Rookie errors, but before I act all high and mighty I suddenly remember doing about 20-25 stupid rookie moves before learning and becoming a hardened veteran with ice-cold attitude who never submits to the selfish pax and their stupid requests.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, sorry that happened to you.

Always refuse to take trouble pax. They will put a sag on your ROI/hour, ratings, and sense of well being.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Yes, this. In my city we are on the edge of a different, more expensive rate zone. So I've had people put in an address for the cheaper zone, then when it turns out they aren't there, they tell me where they really are - in the more expensive zone. So I've had to contact Uber for the adjustment.


I have had that scam happen a few times. Ping a location in a non-surge area and then call me that they are really in a surge area. I cancel immediately.


----------



## Robert Villa (Jan 4, 2018)

I love this forum. The advice about canceling, and not getting rated, if you haven't moved too far!!! Thank you, thank you. I wished I had known that. At least 3 times I regretted hitting that start button and immediately wished I didn't. Valuable info, which I hope I do not have to employ, but I will if I have to.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Robert Villa said:


> I love this forum. The advice about canceling, and not getting rated, if you haven't moved too far!!! Thank you, thank you. I wished I had known that. At least 3 times I regretted hitting that start button and immediately wished I didn't. Valuable info, which I hope I do not have to employ, but I will if I have to.


Strength in numbers my friend. Now go out there and destroy pax's evil intentions with a cold heart like I do!


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

OP: Welcome to uber school of hard knocks. Also I can assure you once your BS suspension is over and you're back out there, (which i assure you, you will be) you *will *remember to never make any of the mistakes you made on this particular occasion, ever, ever again. Grab yourself a grain of salt and a nice snifter of whiskey with your off time and reflect on what happened, what _could _have happened and what will *never *happen again. JMO :thumbup:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 3, 2018)

I drive XL too and have run into this a few times, meaning six passengers get in when they have booked an X. To not have any issue with my rating I simply continue on with the ride as if nothing happens and as soon as they get out , I turn my app off and call Uber what the passenger did. 

The situations are generally the same though. I arrive to pick up the rider and it's normally a restaurant or a hotel when this situation occurs. There's a group of people there waiting and they're ordering several cars with Uber. 

Not sure if they're intent is to defraud Uber/driver as they don't actually know what car they're getting until they confirm, but Uber has reimbursed me for the size of the ride. I never take it up with the passenger.

Just don't argue with your Pax, it's not worth it, like the time this guy who booked an X but then saw my XL vehicle when he booked and decided to bring all of his skiing equipment because he said he knew it would fit! I called Uber and they gave me an extra luggage fee.


----------



## uberxone vegas (Feb 8, 2017)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


I hope u r not mad at yourself. Other drivers can learn from your mistakes. I won't give a ride to those kind of people if they point a gun to my head.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The most important thing is to make sure you learn your lessons from this ride, or similar events will occur again: as soon as you get a bad feeling about a trip, cancel and get out of it.

If the trip hasn't started, don't start it. If it has, but you haven't moved very far and you try to end the trip, it will indicate that stopping at this point is equivalent to cancelling, which is just what you want to see. No matter what the issue is, you politely ask for compliance and you give them a chance to do so, and if they refuse, you cancel, and inform that the ride is over, period. Don't give them second chances to comply after they've refused your request. They had their chance, they blew it: trip over. If anyone makes any hostile remark of any kind before the trip has started, you cancel. Any expression of "attitude", impatience, annoyance by the rider before you've started the trip -- cancel. If you don't, you will probably be sorry, but in a sense it will be your own fault, because they gave you warning.

Don't let them hold you hostage over ratings: if they are explicitly threatening to give you a 1*, tell them that's up to them. Don't worry about 1*s; they don't really matter. What's far more important is that you DO NOT LET THEM PUSH YOU AROUND OR THEY WILL. If you let them get away with this crap, you have to accept responsibility for letting it happen. Treating Uber/Lyft drivers abusively and in a degrading fashion is a recreational sport for some people; be aware of it, address it right upfront, and do not give such people the courtesy of a ride in your vehicle.



TXqwi3812 said:


> I am thinking they kept cancelling rides until a driver with an SUV accepted.


I don't see how that's going to work very often, however. If it were to happen to me now, I know enough to tell them I can't take them, and then pull up a few feet and wait out the rest of the 5 min clock so I get the show up fee. They could get hit with several no show payments before they accidentally get the larger vehicle.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> They could get hit with several no show payments


If a pax cancels within 2 minutes of ordering they aren't charged. It isn't hard to do.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> like I said on my original post, I know I messed up in a few ways. I was simply starting this thread to see if this is a common scam, since the support person I talked to mentioned they've had multiple similar complaints.


No one really explicitly answered this question, so: Yes, it is a common scam, especially among the college/D-Bag scene, that they will order an UberX and keep declining until someone with an SUV says yes, and then they will load up the car hoping to save a few bucks.

It is also a common scam for people to make false reports to Rohit so they will get their ride comped and get coupons for future rides. In my experience, it seems to be a small percentage of riders who do this, but they will work the system. When their account gets canceled, they just make another one. Nothing you can do about it except Uber On.

Lots of good advice here, but here are my thoughts as to what went wrong: (1) Never engage in arguments (2) Certainly, never get out of the car and follow riders (3) Never believe any promises of a tip (4) If you ever take a such a ride again, report immediately - and always be the first to report, this or any issues, because Rohit always goes with the first report 99% of the time (5) Ratings don't pay the bills - don't be afraid of 1-stars

Best advice IMO, as an earlier poster said, if your Spidey Sense is acting up, go with your gut. CANCEL, and get out of there. Uber will not fire you, I promise. If you lose a surge ride, then you lose a surge ride. NIce thing about Uber is there will always be another ride. Your safety and well-being is worth more than a few bucks.


----------



## PilotInSac (Apr 14, 2019)

saw this on another thread here... My suspicion that word of this scam is spreading seems to be correct. Uber needs to fix this, somehow, before their public offering.



UberBeemer said:


> Best thing would have been just call support after the ride, but support lately has been giving me a line about not being able to upgrade the fare. I had a pool ride and three pax appeared. I do the ride anyway, but support was rigid. I checked the ride stats, and they lost almost two dollars on the run, so i just let it go.


at the time, surge was running $6 to $9 in downtown Sacramento, while on that call with support I could have had 2 more short rides with a nice surge bonus. In retrospect, it would have been worth it, though.

Anyway, happened again tonight, told them "sorry, you need to order an XL" and cancelled.... only problem is that there's no cancellation fee for selecting "too many passengers" as reason. I guess if Uber wants drivers to enforce this without reimbursement, I'm just going to sit there for 5 minutes with the doors locked and then cancel for a no-show instead.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> View attachment 312887
> 
> 
> saw this on another thread here... My suspicion that word of this scam is spreading seems to be correct. Uber needs to fix this, somehow, before their public offering.


Clearly, the genius who came up with this was an English major; mind you, this is from someone who recommends that you complain to Uber about your driver's English. You just can't make this sh!t up.



PilotInSac said:


> Anyway, happened again tonight, told them "sorry, you need to order an XL" and cancelled.... only problem is that there's no cancellation fee for selecting "too many passengers" as reason. I guess if Uber wants drivers to enforce this without reimbursement, I'm just going to sit there for 5 minutes with the doors locked and then cancel for a no-show instead.


And now you know your solution! They try to get in, you tell them sorry, too many passengers, and they decide what they want to do -- but don't cancel right away: just make sure you hang around for the full 5 min (much of which will have already passed while they try to argue about you carrying too many) and _then_ you cancel, getting at least the miserably puny show up fee. If you wait out the full 5 mins, it doesn't matter what option you pick for the reason for the cancel, you still get paid. In fact, I think that "too many passengers" is one of the options.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This thing is just part of a much larger “organized” effort to harm drivers. 

Anytime something like this happens it should get put into a database. Location, time and explanation. This data should be given to a good labor lawyer that can get it to the right person in federal law enforcement. 

Additionally, if those flyers are seen at a business. Document it by photo. On campus, the same. See it on Facebook or social media. Get the posters name. 

This is organized crime. Drivers have lost jobs over this with no recourse. This chit has got to stop. 

If the rideshare companies won’t supply us the names of the scammers, I bet they will to the Feds!

(Soapbox rant now complete)


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Pax has power to change the rating any time. In that situation you can't do anything about it. While you were driving, they probably have already reported you to guber, for not being a good ant, got a free ride, and have a good conversation topic for their evening. If you have cancel the trip even you started the trip, it will be considered a cancel ride. Pax can't do anything about it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> No one really explicitly answered this question, so: Yes, it is a common scam, especially among the college/D-Bag scene, that they will order an UberX and keep declining until someone with an SUV says yes, and then they will load up the car hoping to save a few bucks.
> 
> It is also a common scam for people to make false reports to Rohit so they will get their ride comped and get coupons for future rides. In my experience, it seems to be a small percentage of riders who do this, but they will work the system. When their account gets canceled, they just make another one. Nothing you can do about it except Uber On.
> 
> ...


Newbies read this ^^^^^^^

Save yourselves angsts


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Sorry you had to deal with this scum. We all have to learn on the job so to speak. Lots of rookie mistakes to correct here, but it's how you learn.
> 
> - It is a good rule of thumb to not start the ride until all riders are in.
> - As long as you don't move the car very far, ending the trip almost always results in the trip not being long enough and asks if you'd like to cancel which won't allow them to rate
> ...


insurance on the rider doesnt start until you hit start trip. The minute a passenger or their items are in your vehicle the trip needs to be started. Roll down a window a speak to the person until they confirm everyone is there before unlocking your doors and letting anyone inside. Once capacity is hit, doors lock and here we go. No waiting for anybody else.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Via the Uber app in the help center you can report that you had an XL ride instead of an X, if your vehicle is indeed eligible for both, and they will update the fare.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

The best option if ur an XL vehicle is do the trip like nothing is wrong and report the ride as an XL in about 30min or so you should see ur money.


----------



## Sactown Dan (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry for what you experienced. Being someone who drove a Pilot for 2 years in Sacramento I know what it’s like to babysit a group of XL pax’s from here while losing money. 

I gave that up six months ago and I’m wondering why anyone would drive XL in this market. $60 fill ups for $100 in earnings is not $30 an hour after expenses.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

PilotInSac said:


> second to last ride of tonight, stopped to pick up an uberX passenger.
> 
> I have a 3rd row SUV, so I do both X and XL.
> 
> ...


Was the pickup at a house? 
Soooo many things you can do 

Goos classic egging. ...wrap car in t.p.
Let the air out of there cars...."borrow" some siphoned gas from there car....
Flaming bag of poop on the front door. ..... Tip there garbage all over there yard.

You know where they live. So.. There the ones that didnt think there actions thru....


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Was the pickup at a house?
> Soooo many things you can do :biggrin:
> 
> Goos classic egging. ...wrap car in t.p.
> ...


Sounds like a good way to get yourself shot.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> No one really explicitly answered this question, so: Yes, it is a common scam, especially among the college/D-Bag scene, that they will order an UberX and keep declining until someone with an SUV says yes, and then they will load up the car hoping to save a few bucks.
> 
> It is also a common scam for people to make false reports to Rohit so they will get their ride comped and get coupons for future rides. In my experience, it seems to be a small percentage of riders who do this, but they will work the system. When their account gets canceled, they just make another one. Nothing you can do about it except Uber On.
> 
> ...


I avoid 5.0 rides cus I feel these could be deactivated tools with new accounts. Is that your experience?


----------

